# D130 engine won't turn over



## xXPANAGE28 (May 12, 2020)

I bought a new battery, and it sends electricity to my mower as its lights turn on. Also i hear an attempt of the engine to turn over, when i turn the key all the way, but it ultimately fails after 1 sec. Also, my mower makes a loud whining/squeal sound when it attempts to turn over the engine. 

I don't think its the solenoid, bc it looks pristine (the copper looks in very good shape), but idk if there could be damage on the inside. 

I don't know a lot about mechanical or electrical issues, and I suck at fixing my tractor, but i am working really hard at it. If you guys need anymore information (video, soundclip, pics etc) pls let me know!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe check the battery connections again and see if that helps.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Also check the battery cable connection to ground for corrosion/high resistance connection. 

Try 'jumpering' the starter solenoid with a screwdriver or pliars to see if the starter kicks in with vigor.


----------

